# Maui Dec 14, 2BR?



## he46570 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi, all. Looking for a 2-bedroom in Maui for the week of Dec 14. Let me know what you might have! I have transacted here three times, so decent history.

Thanks in advance.

Robert


----------

